# Fursuit Halloween costume?



## download_a_flareon (Oct 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever dressed in an actual fursuit for Halloween? I know it would be an expensive Halloween costume, but I wanna go to a Halloween party in a fursuit someday. Not sure if there are any underaged fursuiters out there, but if there are, have they ever trick-or-treated in a fursuit?

Has fursuits ever been used for Halloween costumes?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 19, 2013)

every year is fursuit for halloween


----------



## dawgz (Oct 19, 2013)

I've seen numerous threads about fursuiters running around on halloween.  It is one of my purposes for my black gothic wolf fursuit I'm going to have made.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 19, 2013)

download_a_flareon said:


> Has anyone ever dressed in an actual fursuit for Halloween?



No. Not really.


----------



## jorinda (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, and I even add halloween outfits to my fursuit. Last year I wore a half-destroyed labcoat and safety goggles over my suit, and played "mad scientist".


----------



## Misomie (Oct 23, 2013)

I went trick-or-treating in a fursuit.... DON'T DO THAT!!! I was dying! D: (and it was drizzling and cold out but I was still overheating)

A party would be fine though. :3


----------



## PurryFurry (Oct 27, 2013)

Never done it, but dressing as a furry for Halloween could be fun, especially for other people who don't know what a furry is (and haven't seen a fur suit).  Trick or treating? I guess only if the weather is ok for it.  I grew up in Upstate NY and it sometimes snowed on Halloween so a fursuit would be a good choice there...


----------



## Hutch (Nov 4, 2013)

I did this year (just a partial cuz it was Florida). Tons of people at the club asked for pictures. It was great.


----------



## Troj (Nov 5, 2013)

Handed out pocket toys to the kids on the outdoor promenade in fursuit on Halloween day. Stood on my lawn and pretended to be a scarecrow, and jumped out and "booed" at trick-or-treaters on Halloween night, while my family handed out candy. Got some great screams from kids and adults alike--more adults, in fact.


----------

